# dog neutered charity?



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

a friend of mine has just took i a little unwanted puppy from someone about 2 weeks ago and has just lost her job due to the credit crunch and she wants to get the puppy sprayed but can no longer afford it 

does anyone know of any charitys that may help she has tryed PDSA and Dog Trust and they have said no im trying to get threw to rspca for her but im not having any luck atm


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

i know the psda will help if you are claiming tax credits or housing benifits, ill ask on my dog forum and see if i can find out anything.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

eve2611 said:


> i know the psda will help if you are claiming tax credits or housing benifits, ill ask on my dog forum and see if i can find out anything.


i just rang them and they wont help her at all even tho she is on them both


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

cubeykc said:


> i just rang them and they wont help her at all even tho she is on them both


They do nuetering but you have to pay for it at a reduced rate I'm sure.

Dogs trust give a voucher and it only costs £30 each I've just phoned them.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a shame there doesn't seem to be much help for neutering dogs, but cats protection will help no questions asked for doing the same to cats.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

saxon said:


> They do nuetering but you have to pay for it at a reduced rate I'm sure.


the lady on the phone was quite rude my friend does not mind paying but she just cant afford the whole amount


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*pdsa*

they didn't used to do neutering unless things have changed.I don't know of any place that pays for dog neutering unless you have had the dog from them.Cat rescues do it in the hope of reducing the many accidental litters of kittens being born.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I've edited my post to say the dogs trust give vouchers and then it costs £30 to spay or catrate.
I know this as I've just sorted a voucher for Brodie.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Dont the Dogs Trust do it any more?

What kind of size is the pup? And age? Might be that they can save up for it, if it's a boy and doesn't come into season there's no harm in waiting a bit.

TBH though - spaying is what, £150 for a BIG dog, if they cant afford that perhaps it's not the best time for a puppy?


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

saxon said:


> I've edited my post to say the dogs trust give vouchers and then it costs £30 to spay or catrate.
> I know this as I've just sorted a voucher for Brodie.


she is not in the catchment area to get any help from dogs trust 



LisaLQ said:


> Dont the Dogs Trust do it any more?
> 
> What kind of size is the pup? And age? Might be that they can save up for it, if it's a boy and doesn't come into season there's no harm in waiting a bit.
> 
> TBH though - spaying is what, £150 for a BIG dog, if they cant afford that perhaps it's not the best time for a puppy?


and it costs £220 for her dog to get sprayed witch is a staffy maby even a staffy cross and when she got the puppy she was in a full time job and now they are joint to the hip and what little left over money she has gets spent on her chiled


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

cubeykc said:


> she is not in the catchment area to get any help from dogs trust
> 
> 
> 
> and it costs £220 for her dog to get sprayed witch is a staffy maby even a staffy cross and when she got the puppy she was in a full time job and now they are joint to the hip and what little left over money she has gets spent on her chiled


 
I'm sure there are no 'catchment' areas for the dogs trust.
Try ringing them they never mentioned any catchment areas to me earlier they said they help out with vouchers no matter what as long as you are on Income support.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

saxon said:


> I'm sure there are no 'catchment' areas for the dogs trust.
> Try ringing them they never mentioned any catchment areas to me earlier they said they help out with vouchers no matter what as long as you are on Income support.


well when i rang them they said there where no cooperating vets in my postcode area what she then went on to say 'catchment' area i wouldnt of made this thread if they where willing to help


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

It's £30 with the Dogs trust voucher, if her vet doesnt take it, one of them will.

My vet is very expensive, and our quote for a lurcher (much bigger than a staffy) was £140.

And incidentally, the word is "spayed". If they want her spraying, that'll be extra :lol2:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Saxon there are 'catchment' areas for the DT.

They only give out vouchers in Wales and the North.

You could try the RSPCA and Blue Cross as they sometimes do reduced neutering.


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

I have to say, that if your friend cannot afford the cost of neutering, then is now the right time to have a dog?

How old is the puppy at the moment? If he is less than a year, and there are no medical issues, then I personally would wait ( let the dog mature, and grow up. All too common for Pups to be "done" too young, and then the owner is left with a permanent 6 month old pup)


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

cubeykc said:


> well when i rang them they said there where no cooperating vets in my postcode area what she then went on to say 'catchment' area i wouldnt of made this thread if they where willing to help


 we are in a non catchment area for dogs gloucesters fine but the forest of dean 40 odd square miles of rural countryside isnt,
cats can be done through cats protection,but noone touches dogs as 2manydogs tried getting that bullx done before it went via voucher.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Kerriebaby said:


> I have to say, that if your friend cannot afford the cost of neutering, then is now the right time to have a dog?
> 
> How old is the puppy at the moment? If he is less than a year, and there are no medical issues, then I personally would wait ( let the dog mature, and grow up. All too common for Pups to be "done" too young, and then the owner is left with a permanent 6 month old pup)


the puppy has just turned 6months so its at a good age to be done and when she got the puppy she was in work ( think thats the 3rd time iv said that ) and she will not get rid of it she wants to get her done now just incase the dog comes in season soon i know its not likly but it could happen


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

leggy said:


> we are in a non catchment area for dogs gloucesters fine but the forest of dean 40 odd square miles of rural countryside isnt,
> cats can be done through cats protection,but noone touches dogs as 2manydogs tried getting that bullx done before it went via voucher.


oh she would have no problem getting her cat done if she wanted to


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome to RSPCA Norfolk West : Caring for Animals throughout our region

This any good, scroll down and it mentioned neutering vouchers... might be worth a call. : victory:

another one..

*Howard's Neutering Clinic
176 Hall Rd
Norwich
Norfolk
NR1 2PP 
01603 628897*


*General information about this Surgery*
Spaying and castration for dogs, cats, ferrets, rabbits and guinea-pigs.
*Charity Vouchers accepted <give them a call and ask WHICH ones are accepted, and where to find them. *
Collection and return service available for small dogs, cats, small mammals, within Norwich
Microchipping
Vaccinations
Euthanasia - by appointment or at your home, anywhere in Norfolk.

Full 24 hour aftercare for operation cases
Veterinary surgeon with 28 years experience
NO GENERAL EMERGENCY SERVICE​


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If she can't find a voucher or reduced system it may well be worth phoning around the vets and asking if any will do a monthly or weekly payment plan as this might ease the burden rather than forking out £200 cash in one lump sum?


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

royal_girly said:


> Welcome to RSPCA Norfolk West : Caring for Animals throughout our region
> 
> This any good, scroll down and it mentioned neutering vouchers... might be worth a call. : victory:
> 
> ...


 
thanks


----------

